# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Schmerzende Brustwarze

## AchimS

Hallo,

meine DHB ist seit einigen Monaten beendet und ich habe die Nebenwirkungen recht gut weggesteckt.

Als Hobbyläufer hatte ich schon immer mal Probleme mit den Brustwarzen, den sog. "runners nipple", eine Reizung, die nach längeren Laufstrecken durch die Reibung der syntetischen Kleidung auftreten kann. Da gibt es aber ein einfaches Gegenmittel, ein kleines Leukoplastpflaster auf die Brustwarzen geklebt und nichts scheuert mehr. Auch während der DHB hatte ich auf diese Weise keine Probleme beim Laufen.

Nun habe ich seit einigen Wochen permanent Schmerzen in der linken Brustwarze, wenn sie Druck bekommt, z. B. durch Anlehnen oder bewußte Berührung. Diese Schmerzen sind nicht durchs Laufen verursacht. Die Brustwarze ist etwas vergrößert im Vergleich zur anderen Seite und eine kleine Verdickung ist zu tasten. Heute war ich beim Gynäkologen. Der hat eine Viertelstunde mit Ultraschall intensiv beide Seiten abgesucht und keinen Hinweis auf eine entzündliche oder bösartige Veränderung gesehen.
Aber auch im Ultraschall ist die leichte Vergrößerung gegenüber der anderen Seite zu sehen. Er kann sich keinen Reim darauf machen, da eine Östrogendominanz nicht mehr vorhanden ist und eine entzündliche Schwellung nicht sichtbar ist. 

Voltaren hat er mir verschrieben, glaubt aber auch nicht so recht, daß mir damit geholfen ist.

Hat einer von Euch schonmal ähnliche Probleme gehabt und kann mir einen Hinweis geben, worauf die Schmerzen zurückzuführen sind?

Achim

----------


## Harro

*Gynäkomastie*

Hallo, Achim, das von Dir geschilderte Probleme hatten mehr oder weniger alle DHBler mit ihren Brüsten. Was mich aber bei Dir etwas überrascht ist die Tatsache, daß Du nur bei einer Brust von spürbaren Schmerzen sprichst. Bei mir waren beide Brüste nach Casodex betroffen, d. h. ich hatte nicht nur ganz erhebliche Schmerzen, sondern auch deutlich vergrößerte Brüste. Man kann das nun mit Tamoxifen behandeln lassen oder die Brüste einer Bestrahlung unterziehen. Geh doch mal unter www.Google.de und gebe bitte wörtkich ein "Brustwachstum nach Casodex". Da bekommst Du in rascher Folge etliche Hinweise. Dabei handelt es sich sogar zum größten Teil um Beiträge aus diesem Forum. Übrigens sind meine Schmerzen nach etwa 8 Wochen total abgeklungen, und zwar ohne Medikamente; nur die Brüste sind geblieben und haben sich nur geringfügig zurückgebildet. Ist aber kein Schönheitsfehler.

*"Man irrt sich nie so leicht, als wenn man glaubt, den Weg zu kennen"*
(samurai-leitsatz)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Paul Neuer

Hallo AchimS

  Ich kann das mit der Brustempfindlichkeit auch bestätigen.
  Ich hatte und habe dieses Problem auch.
  Stechen in der Brustwarze bei leichten Druck.
  Bei mir ist es in der DHB auch dazu gekommen.
  Ist dann wieder verschwunden, nach dem das Testosteron unten war.
  Die Brust war ab die ganze Zeit nicht oder nur leicht vergrößert.

  Jetzt nach 11 Monaten Ende der DHB habe ich wieder das selbe Problem, erst in beiden 
  Brüsten, jetzt nur noch in der rechten Brustwarze.
  Heute habe ich mit meinem Urologen drüber geredet, er meinte das kann auch beim  wieder eintreffen des Testosteron vorkommen, wird sich aber bestimmt wieder legen.

  Bei mir ist das in der linken Brust schon wieder weg und in der rechten wird es schwächer.

  Gruß Paul

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo AchimS.
Waehrend der DHB und danach hatte ich kein Schmerzempfinden. Seit ich jedoch Granatapfel-Elixier, welches pflanzliches Oestrogen enthaelt, tgl. 1-2 Essloeffel einnehme, habe ich den von Dir geschilderten Schmerz in der  linken Brustwarze. Es ist ertraeglich, war mir zunaechst unerklaerlich und hat Angst gemacht, weil Urologefs von Faellen berichtet hatte, dass mit Proscar-Einnahme Brustkrebs entstanden sei.
Da mein PSA-Wert seit Anfang des Jahres (vorerst) ruecklaeufig ist, nehme ich diese kleine Nebenwirkung aber gerne in Kauf.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HansiB

Hallo HBler,

mich hat mein Uro "sogar", erstaunt mich heute noch, zur Brustbestrahlung Ende Dez. 2004 geschickt. Die junge, nette Ärztin war so erschrocken von meinen PK-Fortschritt, daß sie mich gleich zu Staging dabehalten wollte. Sie dachte ich mache es nicht mehr lange.                                 Nachdem ich doch über die Feiertage daheim war, ging ich an meinem Geburtstag hin. Ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk des KH, die dann festgestellten LK- und Knochenmetastasen.

Ich habe in den 3 Jahren HB nie Brust- Spannungsprobleme gehabt.

Gruß Hans

----------


## AchimS

Hallo,

da die Schmerzen in der linken Brustwarze und die Knotenbildung weitergingen, habe ich im Dezember die tägliche Einnahme von Proscar umgestellt auf Avodart.

Nach einem Monat war ein deutlicher Rückgang der Schmerzen festzustellen und der Knoten unter der Brustwarze wurde weicher. Inzwischen sind alle geschilderten Symptome verschwunden und alles ist wieder normal.

Ich kann aus diesem "Einzelversuch" natürlich nicht schließen, daß es an der Medikamentenumstellung gelegen hat, aber möglich ist es schon.

Achim

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben,

ja das ist ein leidliches problem mit dem *Kampf gegen die Verweiblichung* wenn man eine Androgenentzugstherapie macht!

Oder wenn man ein IA = intermittierende Androgendeprivation ...
*Gutes Testosteron?* dies unter URO-News ist allerdings auch wieder 2 Jahre alt! 


*Hormontherapie des lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms*

*Aktuelle Daten, neue Trends*

und das noch "*PLFT-TUMT als Kooperationsmodell"* 
*Mikrowellen mit Temperaturfeedback* 

und zuguter letzt habe ich das auch noch

*Neue Kooperationsmodelle am Beispiel des BPS* 

*Hallo Horst (HorMuch) Danke für die URO-News Themen!* Also, es gibt viel zu tun, packen wir es an uns schlau zu machen?!

Gruß, Helmut

Übrigens! Unter BPS wie oben ist nicht BPS e.V. gemeint!

----------

